# DVD-Brenner



## Tim C. (1. November 2003)

Tach zusammen !

Also ich spiele jetzt schon etwas länger mit dem Gedanken, mir einen DVD-Brenner anzuschaffen. Die Einsatzgebiete dabei wären recht vielfältig. Zum einen größere Backups schieben, zum anderen DVD's für Standalone Player brennen.

Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich immer wieder über den LG GSA-4040B gestolpert. Der entsprechende Test von Tomshardware ( hier ) fiehl auch eigentlich total gut aus und der Preis ist mit EUR 120-140 recht akzeptabel.
Zudem brennt er DVD+R/W -R/W und RAM also eigentlich alles was im Moment am Markt ist.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist der so gut, wie er aussieht, oder hat einer Erfahrungsberichte, die nicht so rosig aussehen ? Würdet ihr zuschlagen ?


----------



## LeifSikorski (7. November 2003)

Hm also ich hab zwar ned den LG, aber wie so oft bei Hardware, sind die Meinungen da wohl recht verschieden  Beim Test von CD Freaks (Link ) hat er z. B. nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Er soll wohl nen paar Probleme mit dem grabben von Audio CD´s haben, bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Is halt die Frage ob Du das brauchst, oder dafür nicht eh nen anderes Laufwerk nimmst. Aber ansonsten gibts in einigen Brennerforen, auch viele die sonst positiv von ihm Berichten. Nur das Firmware Update auf die Version 301 solltest Du dann machen, da er sonst wohl viele günstigere Rohlinge nur als 2x, und nicht als 4x erkennt. Ausserdem wird damit das auslesen von CD´s mit Savedisk wohl drastisch verkürzt.

Ich empfehl immer ganz gern den Pioneer A06, oder den baugleichen TEAC DV-W50D. Sollte auch schon für ca 130-140€ als bulk Version zu haben sein. Hatte bisher eigentlich nur positves über die beiden gehört, und hatte mir vor kurzen dann auch den TEAC geholt. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit dem, auch ned mit günstigen Rohlingen. 

Is halt die Frage ob Du DVD Ram brauchst, oder nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (7. November 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich nach allem was ich so gelesen habe, gab es halt eine Menge Kinderkranheiten bei dem Modell und ich denke wenn ich mir um Weihnachten rum den kaufe und dann aktuelle Firmware aufspiele wird das schon gehen. Audio CDs grabben mache ich eigentlich eh fast nie (so 2-15 CDs im Jahr) und selbst wenn, ich habe ja auch noch andere Laufwerke. 

Trotzdem Danke für die Tips und den Link.


----------



## Sven Fischer (7. November 2003)

Ich habe den NEC 1300A und der 'frist' alle Formate (DVD-R/RW DVD+R/RW) und er brennt sehr zuverlässig bis 4fach.


----------

